# Paradigm Studio Sub 12 and pbk



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Went and purchased this beast today to go with my Monitor setup. It is in gloss.black and looks amazing. It is replacing two Klipsch rw12d's. Rest of setup is monitor 11's fronts, center 3, two pairs surround 3's for a 7.1 setup. They also threw a pbk kit in for me. Here is my question it is all currently hooked up to an Integra 30.2 with audessy 2eq. I received my Onkyo 3010 today to replace my Onkyo 805. So should I use my 805 for the Paradigm's it has more power plus audessy multi eq. Also does anyone know much about pbk? Can you use it to boost the low end somehow? I know I have to read up on it but if anyone is experienced with it I would like to hear there opinions.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm very familiar with the PBK, having used it while doing reviews for both the Martin Logan Dynamo 1500X and the (soon to be published) Paradigm Monitor SUB 12.

It can not be used to boost frequencies, it's designed to flatten peaks and smooth out the overall response. In your case I'm not certain it has any value, in the context of room EQing, since the 3010 uses Audyssey XT32; that has thousands of filter points, which should enable you to smooth the subwoofer as good -- if not better -- than the PBK can.

The PBK does allow you to save tunes to separate files and upload them at will to the subwoofer though, which Audyssey isn't able to do, so you can move the sub around and play 'what if' games to your hearts content. When you finally find the spot that works the best you simply reload that specific tune and viola, instant smoothing. No need to re-run Audyssey.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

theJman said:


> I'm very familiar with the PBK, having used it while doing reviews for both the Martin Logan Dynamo 1500X and the (soon to be published) Paradigm Monitor SUB 12.
> 
> It can not be used to boost frequencies, it's designed to flatten peaks and smooth out the overall response. In your case I'm not certain it has any value, in the context of room EQing, since the 3010 uses Audyssey XT32; that has thousands of filter points, which should enable you to smooth the subwoofer as good -- if not better -- than the PBK can.
> 
> The PBK does allow you to save tunes to separate files and upload them at will to the subwoofer though, which Audyssey isn't able to do, so you can move the sub around and play 'what if' games to your hearts content. When you finally find the spot that works the best you simply reload that specific tune and viola, instant smoothing. No need to re-run Audyssey.


Looking forward to your review. My two options were either two Monitor Sub 12's or one Studio Sub 12 which is what I chose knowing that after my wife saw it she may let me have two haha. I will not be running the 3010 with this sub though. I can use the Integra 30.2 or Onkyo 805. I am leaning towards the 805 since the Audessy is better and it has tone control for all channels. Not to mention it is ultra 2 certified and has more power. Thanks for input on pbk i ran it last night then audessy it seems the response is flat. Unfortunately my wife was in bed so I could not play to much.


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

Watched a few movies and listened to some music. Still have some tweaking to do and will change out receivers. The low end output of this sub is amazing. Very happy so far and it is on a dedicated 20 amp outlet. Will hopefully switch receivers tomorrow after work, then just will need to re run audessy and re program my harmony remote. Buying a second one is in the works. I am guessing if I did I would need another dedicated breaker?


----------



## onedayiwillbedone (Dec 20, 2011)

After putting this piece of art in its final place and re running audessy all I can say is WOW!:bigsmile:. Getting our upstairs room redone is the priority for the time being and almost there. Now that this is set up and all levels are where they need to be I am overly happy with this sub. It plays lower than I could have ever expected and blends perfectly with the rest of the system. No matter what movies we watch or what genre of music we listen to it just sounds amazing. Yes the price on it is way more than many diy solutions out there. Many of those could probably destroy this as far as spl and output go, but we are both happy which is all that matters in the end. Not to mention the fact that I am incapable of building a diy as beautiful as this. I have come to the conclusion that we won't need 2 of these also. Actually I am not sure our house could handle 2 of these from a structural standpoint lol. I have never messed around with the rew software yet but if I ever do I will post the results. It would be nice if I could use the mic that came with the pbk kit. I guess I could just give it a try and see.


----------

